# 2005 330CI aftermarket stereo needed , any ideas?



## joepipe (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi All, 

Just wondering if anyone can tell me which aftermarket stereo makers would be best to check out for a 2005 330CI ? I'm guessing Pioneer, Alpine, JVC, etc. I just bought the car and want to change the stock deck as it has no mp3 player or USB connection, bluetooth, etc. Probably going to leave the speakers alone but may change those too.

If anyone has some input on this it would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## joepipe (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info. So this Creative Zen Vision will somehow plug into my existing head unit? I'm new to BMW stereos and have no idea how this works. What is the approximate cost to modify my factory stereo to make this work?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Melquin (Jul 20, 2008)

joepipe said:


> Thanks for the info. So this Creative Zen Vision will somehow plug into my existing head unit? I'm new to BMW stereos and have no idea how this works. What is the approximate cost to modify my factory stereo to make this work?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joe


The Zen is just a normal MP3 player, you need the auxiliary input kit as Slyfocks mentioned in your other thread, if that is all you want to do:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4003219#post4003219


----------



## joepipe (Mar 15, 2009)

Haven't bought the car yet, probably will this week. How do I check if it has the Aux plug? would it be there with a certain type of car package or option ? I noticed most of the models I'm looking at have the Harmon Kardon updgrade on the stereo so maybe that has the aux plug.


----------



## joepipe (Mar 15, 2009)

Great , thanks for the pics and advice.....


----------



## joepipe (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I stopped by a car audio shop today and asked them if they could install this JVC unit which is pretty new....

http://www.mobile.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL028484&pathId=133&page=1

They said that even though the JVC website said this unit will fit my car as its a "1 DIN" not a double din, the aftermarket mounting bracket for the 2005 330CI , will not work. He said that this unit will somehow overlap the bmw mounting bracket.

Anyone know if this is true or if there is a way around this possible problem?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Many folks have put a DIN mount head unit in their E46. It is possible, but it doesn't quite fit in with the rest of the interior IMHO. Having after market also gives perps a target to steal since it can be installed in any car. The factory unit is useless to a thief, unless they have an E46.

If all you want is iPod integration, there are a few products on the market that work well for that. I have Navi in my car and I use an Intravee II and keep my iPod in the trunk like a CD changer. I can do everything I need from the nav screen. This also works for a non-navi car, but I can't comment on the level of integration it adds there. I know it displays song title, artist, etc, but not sure what kind of controls you have for searching, playlists, etc.

DICE is another solution, and I think they've come a long way since first introduced. I had a negative experience with my nav unit back in 2005, but I'm sure if you search you'll find better recent info. "ipod integration" is probably the good search term to use.

The dealer installed, or customer purchased and installed, BMW integration is a joke. You still need to have your iPod up front and within reach to interact with it. The aftermarket alternatives are a much better choice if you want full integration.


----------



## E30 F34R (Mar 16, 2009)

joepipe said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can tell me which aftermarket stereo makers would be best to check out for a 2005 330CI ? I'm guessing Pioneer, Alpine, JVC, etc. I just bought the car and want to change the stock deck as it has no mp3 player or USB connection, bluetooth, etc. Probably going to leave the speakers alone but may change those too.
> 
> ...


Go with the Pioneer or the Alpine, JVC is junk, Eclipse is another great deck. Crutchfield.com Enter your car and pick the deck you want. Order the harness as well, saves tons of headaches.


----------



## joepipe (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys....I'm starting to lean towards the DICE option so I don't have to change the head unit. Does anyone have anything negative to say about this possible route? I've decided I don't need navi , bluetooth, sat radio , etc. which was my only reason for really getting an aftermarket alpine, etc. other than mp3 use.

Also, does the DICE technology have to connect with an IPOD? Can I just use a USB stick instead?


----------

